# للراغبين الأعلان بجريده الوطن و الوسيله والمبوووبه



## مرام (24 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ إلى جميع العملاء الكرام ا لراغبين في عمل إعلان فردي اومبوب ليوم الأحد والثلاثاء والخميس والجمعة أو إعلان تجاري في جريده الوطن السعودية فإنه يسرنا خدمتكم من خلال وكالتنا المعتمدة لإعلانات الجريدة ومباشره من خلال مدونه فارس الفنون مع أرشيف لإعلان العميل لتذكيره موعد نشر الإعلان وتاريخه ........
خدمه العملاء:الأخت مرام 
جوال0559841251: 
Email:[email protected]
Email:[email protected]​


----------



## أبومشعل999 (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: للراغبين الأعلان بجريده الوطن و الوسيله والمبوووبه*

الله يرزقنا ويرزقكم من فضله الكريم


----------

